# 🍀 Nguyên tắc dinh dưỡng dành cho bà bầu



## Thanhloan94 (28/8/21)

Bên cạnh việc sử dụng tháp dinh dưỡng cân đối, mẹ bầu còn phải tuân thủ những nguyên tắc sau để đảm bảo sức khỏe cho bản thân và em bé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Không sử dụng các loại thức ăn có thể gây hại
Đầu tiên là những loại thực phẩm tươi sống như các món gỏi, hàu sống và sữa tươi chưa được tiệt trùng,… Bên cạnh đó, mẹ bầu cũng phải hạn chế sử dụng các thức ăn từ cá biển chứa nhiều thủy ngân, đặc biệt là các loài cá lớn sống lâu năm.





 Mỗi tuần mẹ bầu chỉ nên dùng khoảng 400g cá để hạn chế nạp thủy ngân hay kim loại vào cơ thể. Ngoài ra, mẹ bầu phải kiêng hoàn toàn rượu, bia, thuốc lá và các chất kích thích vì chúng có thể gây dị tật ở thai nhi.





 Vitamin và khoáng chất
Mẹ bầu cần lượng Vitamin và khoáng chất đầy đủ khi mang thai. Tuy nhiên bạn cần có sự chỉ định của bác sĩ khi dùng.





 Không ăn kiêng trong thời kỳ mang thai
Khi mang thai, việc tăng cân nhiều khi khiến phụ nữ cảm thấy mệt mỏi, stress, chán nản về thân hình của mình. Tuy nhiên bạn hoàn toàn có thể lấy lại vóc dáng sau khi sinh. Chính vì thế, tuyệt đối không được ăn kiếng giữ dáng trong thai kỳ. Việc này sẽ khiến cơ thể bị thiếu chất dẫn đến thai nhi bị ảnh hưởng.





 Hãy nhớ, việc tăng cân là dấu hiệu tích cực chứng tỏ em bé vẫn đang phát triển từng ngày. Nếu bạn thực hiện chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lý và luyện tập thường xuyên thì bạn sẽ có một thai kỳ khỏe mạnh và một vóc dáng hoàn hảo.
Genlab - Viện Công Nghệ ADN và Phân Tích Di Truyền


----------

